# What's your type and what's your learning style?



## Vapour (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm curious about this... 
What's your enneagram and/or MBTI, and what type of learner are you? 
Hands on? experimenting? Learns better when with a group? One on one tutoring? Being self taught from books and/or internet? Etc?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am a tactile learning. I learn best by doing, by touching, by experimenting with stuff.
My personality type is esfp, and my enneagram is 7w6.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

INFJ. Strangely, while I'm capable of grasping abstract concepts, I learn better with practice and examples. I guess that abstraction allows me to picture the concept in different ways which might end up being far from what it actually means (Ni), so practical examples grounds me to what the concept really is supposed to represent.

I also prefer to learn by my own pace (Ti as the 3rd function). Recently I've noticed that I have a harder time concentrating when reading, that I need something more engaging like audiobooks rather than flat ou books and text.


----------



## secret witch (Aug 6, 2016)

INTP, better self-taught for the basics but with additional application in a group setting.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

ISTP 8w9

I learn best by doing things myself or by seeing people do things, in any case with practice and experiments. I am not good at getting stuff that's too abstract.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I have the rare ability to use multiple learning styles. Observation, self-taught, auditory/musical, abstract, muscular, etc. If you have heard of the "multiple intelligences" theory there is a test of like 9 different intelligences and I would score high on every one. My type is ISFJ. Enneagram is 9w8 5w6 2w1.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Self-taught then discussing for further knowledge.
INTJ 8w7


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That is a good point. I think that people would tend to use more than one mode for learning. I did a learning styles inventory but that just tested three learning styles: auditory, visual, and tactile. In that, my strength was definitely tactile. In the multiple intelligences, my strongest areas were musical, spatial, and nature. 

My personality type is esfp, and my ennagram tritype is 7/4/9.



Stelliferous said:


> I have the rare ability to use multiple learning styles. Observation, self-taught, auditory/musical, abstract, muscular, etc. If you have heard of the "multiple intelligences" theory there is a test of like 9 different intelligences and I would score high on every one. My type is ISFJ. Enneagram is 9w8 5w6 2w1.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ISFP 4w3. I preffer learning alone and with real life examples.


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm an istj 6w5 1w9 3w4 sp/sx as far as i know. My learning style is some middle ground between auditory and visual. I can be a slow learner of new concepts, as well.

Just took this test with 8 results, and ranking from highest to lowest:

naturalistic,
_-"Naturalistic learning is about understanding the patterns of living things and applying scientific reasoning to the world. Nature intelligence is particularly applicable in careers such as that of a farmer, naturalist, animal behaviorist, and scientist."_

visual-spatial,
_-"Visual-spatial intelligence allows you to see and modify things in your mind. This kind of understanding of the visual world -- and its relation to physical items -- is valuable in solving spatial problems, designing, and doing crafts."_

logical-mathematical & intrapersonal were equal,
_-"Logical-mathematical intelligence is about understanding complex problems and conceptualizing relationships between symbols, processes, and actions.This type of intelligence asks questions, finds solutions, and reflects on the problem-solving process."_

_-"Intrapersonal intelligence has been said to be the road to achievement, learning, and personal satisfaction. It is about being connected to who you are and how you feel, and knowing your own limits and abilities.Intrapersonal intelligence is involved in making decisions and setting goals for yourself, self-management, and self-reflection."_

linguistic,
_-"Verbal-linguistic intelligence -- along with logical-mathematical intelligence -- is often associated with doing well in school. It involves the ability to use words effectively for reading, writing, listening, and speaking. The poet has been described as the epitome of verbal-linguistic intelligence."_

interpersonal,
_-"Interpersonal intelligence is about social interaction and understanding the people around you and their motives, emotions, perspectives, and moods.This type of intelligence is important in managing relationships, understanding situations, and negotiating conflict. It is especially applicable in careers that require insight and a sensitivity to what someone else is thinking or feeling, such as teaching, psychology, or sales."_

musical,
_-"Musical intelligence is associated with enjoying music, singing, making music, and playing an instrument. It involves a sensitivity to sounds as well as the emotions music conveys."_

bodily-kinesthetic 
_-"Bodily-kinesthetic intelligence is about thinking in movements and includes the ability to use movements for either self-expression or precision to achieve a goal. It is crucial for surgeons, athletes, mimes, choreographers, and directors. This type of intelligence helps you retain information when it is associated with an activity, such as dance, acting, and sports. Relating what you are trying to learn to one of these activities will help you retain information and gain understanding._"

That said, the highest of my scores was a 58% and lowest was 25%

here's the link: http://www.edutopia.org/multiple-intelligences-assessment


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

INTJ

Self teaching by reading on the internet. 

I can't learn in a group setting, my mind just gets jumbled. I also don't really prefer people talking. I really need to be able to read it and dissect it at my own pace.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISFP. Enneagram 6, I'm guessing 6w5 but I could also be 6w7.

I learn best on my own, or if there is one person teaching me. I don't learn too well in group settings.

One of my favorite ways to learn new things is to ask a lot of questions. If someone tells me something, my mind is always automatically forming questions about what they said. And when they tell me the response after I ask the question, I usually retain the information better.

Other than that, I usually learn by reading. I prefer books to the Internet, but either is fine. I am definitely prone to memorizing, and I really like doing so. Another thing I enjoy doing is re-wording whatever I read in different ways in my mind, it helps me retain the information better.

I’m not a very good listener. I don’t do well in lectures because I find my mind floating in different directions while my teacher is speaking. I get lost in my thoughts during speeches and by the time I regain consciousness, I have a hard time figuring out what is going on.

For example, if I am learning about a favorite musician or band, I would prefer to read articles about them rather than watch their interviews.

To learn something new, I have to motivate myself somehow. But I don't have to be passionate or even intrigued. In school, all I need to do is tell myself that I have to get an A and that can get me to start studying for even subjects that bore me.


----------



## justanaspiecalledemy (Sep 3, 2016)

INTJ. I'm mostly a read and write learner.
I have to understand something before I can learn it.
I need repetitiveness.
I'm more visual than kinaesthetic or audio but I generally have to read something a couple of times and then understand the concept as well as the facts before I know what I'm doing.
Other people/sounds are very distracting.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

ESFP 4w3 SX/sp and I am 85% tactile learner, which I assume is quite extreme. Unless I have tried something, or ran it through internal processes (such as writing notes not only word for word, but rephrasing them as I go), then I will not remember. Regardless of how many times I read something, unless there is experience to go with it, I have next to zero retention on the learning side. The rest is predominantly auditory and at the end, visual.
My memory as such is mainly related to dynamic, followed by emotional. I will remember something that I've tried, or I will remember when something creates strong emotions (which is why I remember works of literature, if I really experienced them).

In maths, I used to get in trouble, because there is no way I remember formulas. I just don't. I've learnt the Pythagorean theory maybe 7x. However, if I understand the logic, I can make up the calculations as I go. So I used to get the correct answers through very creative calculating:laughing: That means that my maths grade very much depended on how good the teacher was. I was an A+ student, and I was a D student too. I can learn to understand the abstract through recurring use of examples, and then apply the abstract in the correct manner.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

INFJ, 9w1 sp/sx (sorry, don't know tritype)

according to a recent quiz I've seen floating around I learn best when hearing it, then it's visual learning. Maybe I've been going about it wrong... thinking about it, I think something really does get reinforced when I hear it in addition to reading something. Then it kinda goes 'click' and I get it. I really have to understand something to learn it properly.

Maybe that's why learning languages is so intuitive for me...songs too. I only need to hear it once or twice to get the whole melody, a little more if it's very complex. Words, again, I learn best when reading and hearing them. I tend to picture a page when recalling written info, where the exact placement of it was. Sometimes certain memories get attached to specific feelings, situations, songs, that then also suddenly appear uncalled for.

defs one on one is better for me, can't concentrate with a group. Very theory-heavy though when it's explicitly skills not concepts I have to learn, obvs practical skill application is the way to go. Self-taught when I can get off my lazy bum lol

from quiz above:

linguistic 75%
musical 69%
intrapersonal 69%
interpersonal 44%
logical/mathematical 38%
visual/spacial 25%
bodily/kinesthetic 8%
naturalistic 17%


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

INTP, 4w5. 

I'm a visual learner, learning best by watching people on the job or by reading a book. I prefer learning alone rather than in groups, a one to one situation (teacher-2-student) or a (very) small group usually works as well.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@*Vapour*

ENTP, 5w6 584 So/Sx

Mixture of learning styles and environments. 

Auditory/visual/kinesthetic 

I often take notes and never have to read them again to recall the information. 

Gardner: 

Tied - Verbal/linguistic, musical 
Next tie - Logical/mathematical, spatial


----------



## mr.teatails (Apr 17, 2016)

INTP, 5w4.

I'm a full on visual learner, which probably ties in with my visual thinking. I'm pretty shitty at retaining information that I picked up by hearing it. For studying for school I opened up a little "library" in my brain where I have folders for each subject. I visualize the different sheets of paper and put them in there. What I also do, is shortening the stuff we had to write in our notebooks and adding details our teachers only gave us verbally. (Which I also noted somewhere in my notebooks) Makes it easier to remember.
Unfortunatly it's not perfect! :/ I usually can't re-visualize everything and when I can it's all foggy and not "readable".

Living in Germany, going to school there. I don't know wether you guys in other parts of the world have to transfer the stuff the teacher wrote on the blackboard into your notebooks.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP 9w1 (or 7w6).

I learn first by writing everything down, then putting something into practice.

My MI tests give me marks in Intrapersonal, musical, then verbal/linguistic.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

ISFP, 4w5. I learn best by doing. You can guarantee I'll be bored to death if I'm not learning something hands-on.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Well from a classroom setting I learn best with combination. Auditory (only if they are good speakers I should preface), Visual (visual is HUGE for me, the more they literally paint a picture for me the better), the next is reading alone, but I tend to have to revise it and break it down off a pyramid or graph to make sense rather then just read flat text and get it. I would say visual learner in general. 

Like at active work settings I learn best on the job and usually thru mistakes. Not that I try and make mistakes. I watch other peoples mistakes as well. Another thing I learn alot from is observing the administration and watching where the holes are. So I guess alot of observation and then active involvement in work.


----------



## valentinebruce (Sep 6, 2016)

I Am good Atmosphere and Good Decision making....


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

I like Visual or Audio teaching which I can later reinforce via reading.
And I like Reference Manuals I can refer to.

That's the knowledge part.

As for Practical, I like to go in head first, learn from mistakes and constantly refer to reference manual and visual/audio with new experiences.

And I will exhaust reference manuals/guides/books.

I also enjoy practical exercises, when first learning to build up reference experiences.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Auditory, Kinesthetic, Visual. I think I'm realizing now, I should of been a musician.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

Entp, I learn better alone or in small groups and asking a lot of questions. If it is a sport (I'm not good at any btw) I first need to read about what I'm learning and the practice it.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I can learn from any teaching style but only if I am interested in learning what is being taught. If I dont want to learn the information no way of explaining it will work because I wont care about the reason why it is true. If I do somehow remember the information in some capacity it will only show itself at a point in my life when I care about it.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Where's the poll/link to a quiz?

What is this thread?


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP 6w7 9w8 2w3 so/sx

I learn best: 
- by myself
- after seeing diagrams/graphs/illustrations
- having unlimited ability to practice following that
- learning theory first and application immediately following

I am strongest in: 
- visual-spatial intelligence
- verbal-linguistic intelligence
- interpersonal intelligence

I am very weak in auditory memory. I ALWAYS write things down.


----------



## fighterxkit (Sep 23, 2016)

MBTI - INFJ
Enneagram - 4w5

I learn a lot simply through listening. Listening is reinforced by writing what I hear and seeing some sort of visual. I absolutely do not like having to read pages and chapters of something uninteresting on my own. I honestly have not really tried one on one tutoring (I have been a tutor though). I think I would benefit from being tutored one on one. A small group might be okay for bouncing ideas around and/or study time for a test, for example. I also like hands on stuff but I think auditory learning is my biggest strength. I learn via repetition too I believe? My best subjects in school were and are things like foreign languages, English, actually I'm pretty decent at math if I take the time to honestly do the at home assignments (but even if I don't if I show up to class regularly, I noticed in the past at least I could achieve around 85 on in class exams)


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

ISTP Type 7. I'm a tactile & visual learner. 

For the most part, I prefer to be self-taught. Although I'm much more motivated in a classroom setting, I generally find classes to be far too long and therefore boring. I pick up new skills really quickly, so sitting in a lecture hall for 2 hours to cover a topic that I understood after the first 20 minutes is just torture.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I am an INFP; 4w5, 5w4, 9w1. 

I am primarily an Auditory/Aural learner with strong leanings to being a Solitary and Verbal learner. I am very linguistic. I also know that I have very poor Visual and Spatial skills. I have trouble reading maps, graphs, charts, poor image recollection and visually organising information does nothing for me.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISFP / 9w8 / Visual-spatial learning


----------



## Tortoise20 (Aug 12, 2016)

esfj and i dont like 2 learn


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

I took a test that said I was a reader/writer, and I feel that is absolutely correct.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

INTP, and I much prefer self-teaching. I can't focus well if I'm working in a group. I'm pretty good with abstract, theoretical things, but depending on the subject in question I do like to take what I think I've learned and put it to the test through experience and Just Doing The Thing so I can confirm.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

ISTJ/5w6. I'm hands-on and self-taught from books and the internet.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I learn by diffusion.


----------



## cyril (Oct 7, 2016)

I prefer to learn alone.


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

INFJ 5w4

I am learning things(that interest me) by myself.
Always by myself, since there is nobody who would share the same interests.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

ISTP and the fastest and most efficient way I learn is through hands on experience, by myself. If it can't be done, then I learn by writing notes again and again, the motion is important to me.


----------



## Kingego (Aug 26, 2016)

INTP. Touching. Or see someone touching sth.


----------



## penhermit (Oct 20, 2016)

INFJ. 

I study through readings - A LOT. I digest readings better, but I can adapt. I can work with practical learning and loud surroundings (by loud I mean my own music). I could study in silence, but I prefer not.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

It really depends on what I'm learning. No one method is universal to what is being taught.

When I did sciences at school I learnt by repetition and colourful notes. I wrote all the important facts on post-its and stuck them around the house and everytime I passed them I would read and repeat it and they stuck in my head.

For more art it's experimentation. I learn through taking bits of ideas and techniques from others and splicing it together. (even for technical art, like 3D graphics) because I rarely have the patience to sit through tutorials.

For languages it's jumping in and doing. I need to converse with people and get used to spontaneously putting together what I've learnt into sentences otherwise it never sticks and I forget it.

I'm not sure what functions I'm using whilst I do this.

/ENFP


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

infj.... I learn best by first watching then doing. cannot for the life of me follow verbal/videographic instructions. I need to watch an actual person do it then try it myself.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

ESFP

I learn best when I'm teaching people. I love to set up group meet-ups and just try my best to teach everyone in it. Considering being a professor one day, actually!

That being said I also tend to learn very well from visual and hands-on shit. I learn fine from a textbook, but it's pictures/models that really lock it in for me. Not to mention textbooks/audio lectures are boring as hell.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

ENFP 2w3. I prefer learning through discussions/debates, and/or by reading textbooks and conceptualizing concepts and theories. Teaching or explaining a concept to people is also a great way to learn for me.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Type: INFJ. Group discussions? NOOOOOOOOO. Giving my opinion???NOOOOO.

I daze off a lot during class too. In college, I usually did better with understanding things when I reviewed my notes AFTER the lecture...not when the professor was talking.

The teaching style in my gradschool program kills me at times though. You always have to publicly give an opinion about something...I just don't like the attention. If I get another advanced degree in life, it will be done online.


----------



## Tek17 (Jan 28, 2016)

ISTJ and I prefer to learn by doing, so kinesthetic learning. I like to just start doing something and ask questions as I go along. I'd prefer to watch somebody do what I'm supposed to do first so I'm not completely clueless when I start, but I know I'm not really going to learn it until I do it myself. I also consider myself an auditory learner, since learning information isn't done by movement. I have to focus on what is being said. I also repeat information to myself in weird voices to help make it stick.


----------



## knightlevante (May 26, 2012)

ENFP 2w3 here roud:

I get distracted often, and that's why I always turn off my mobile phones if I'm studying. If I turn on my mobile phones, I will definitely play games, listen to musics, and chat with friends in many social medias that I might forget about what am I studying. 

I also learn best by experiencing the materials, or, relating the study materials to what I've experienced, felt in the past, and people I love most. For example, when learning about Operations Management, I remembered that my longtime love is an Industrial Engineering student, which makes me easier in earning A in my final grade because I remember him anytime I study. Another example is when I try to memorize a series of company's names, I recalled my friends and friends-of-friends' names and find relation between friends and friends-of-friends' names and company's names.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Vapour said:


> I'm curious about this...
> What's your enneagram and/or MBTI, and what type of learner are you?
> Hands on? experimenting? Learns better when with a group? One on one tutoring? Being self taught from books and/or internet? Etc?


Let me just say that I ABSOLUTELY ADORE this post/type of questions.

I'm an *ENTP* and I'm a *social auditory* (which means I am at my best when I exchange ideas with people and I get the information especially when I hear it) who also needs *logic*.


----------



## Chrispey (Mar 9, 2015)

ENFP here. 

I usually have a really hard time focusing when studying for something, which leads to me reading the same page a bunch of times xD
It tends to get better when I am closing to the deadline though.

I have noticed that I learn better when studying and discussing the subject with others though.. I guess I am just not a "reader?" in that way :tongue:


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm definitely a visual learner. I need to write things out and/or have the information written down in front of me so that I can absorb it.

It also helps if multiple examples of a concept are given so that I can deduce the trend connecting them, hence learning the concept itself. I feel as though that's a very Ni way to go about it 

INFJ 1w2


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

ESTP, visual/tactile autodidact


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Not sure if I'm a 9 or 3, but, kinetic. When people simply tell me things, I retain nothing. And even if I'm shown something, I won't fully grasp it, but it's a lot better. I have to actually do it myself repeatedly.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Autodidactic (self-taught/solitary), verbal (linguistic) and visual (exclusive to imagery and not spatial).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

olonny said:


> Let me just say that I ABSOLUTELY ADORE this post/type of questions.
> 
> I'm an *ENTP* and I'm a *social auditory* (which means I am at my best when I exchange ideas with people and I get the information especially when I hear it) who also needs *logic*.


I'm also Ne dom and "social auditory" (never heard that phrase before, though I've known I was auditory for years).


----------



## SpaceMan (Dec 11, 2014)

I have Ne (pref) and Si somewhere in my function stack.

Projects seem to do the trick for me, giving me time to heavily invest in a given subject and expanding on different ideas and approaches towards problems. Group work is great, depending on the people you're working with, but when it comes down to concentrating and working on a lot of problems, I prefer investing time on it alone.

The pomodoro technique usually does the trick for me in terms of a structured approach, for like the first 2-3 sessions. After that I guess you could say I bank on prayer and hope.

I always focus on getting the concept down (great for group discussions), and then work on the nitty gritty details and procedures afterwards. However, in times of stress and dire need, I mix the two.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm also Ne dom and "social auditory" (never heard that phrase before, though I've known I was auditory for years).


That might be my own expression haha there is such thing as a social learner and an auditory learner as in separate things, so I've just mixed them up :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

olonny said:


> That might be my own expression haha there is such thing as a social learner and an auditory learner as in separate things, so I've just mixed them up :laughing:


I mean, it makes sense. Ne doms need people to bounce ideas off of to learn efficiently.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

examples, metaphors and creating patterns or connecting new things with things i already know (this word in russian sounds like this one) and its basically impossible for me to understand algebra or things like that, so i write the meanings of everything in the side (like the letter that means height i write height next to it)


----------



## NebulaMist (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm an ENTP who is predominantly read-write/visual, but I'm auditory when it comes to reading complex essays, (it helps to hear or say it aloud,) and I'm visual & kinesthetic when I'm learning to do anything that requires hands.


----------



## Empathia (Nov 28, 2016)

INFJ: visualizing, teaching and kinesthetic.


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

ENTP (but could be borderline ESTJ)

Kinesthetic learner here, but more importantly: Give me lots of resources. Books, soundclips, equipment or links. I dislike a lack of facts to recognise, unclear guidelines, having no access to items or even running out of a chemical for an experiment.

Learning takes time, and I'm not going to waste it on something that can sometimes be unfun lol


----------



## Clueing For Looks (Dec 3, 2016)

INTJ. Visual.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I am an ENTP. For ennegram, I'm a little unsure right now, but it seems to be 7(possibly balanced wings) 3w4 8w9 sp/sx.

I personally learn really best from discussions about a topic. However, I am also one of those people who can pick up almost everything from class if they think through it and don't get distracted. However it's really my best bet to get someone to explain the concept to if I feel like I understand it or to get someone to discuss it with. For example, I was... well, using my chemistry lessons for some other purposes(doing homework during the second lesson on monday that was supposed to be done over the weekend) and I could really not recreate one concept from the cryptic notes that my best friend took (I sometimes have to resort to them, even though they are horrible in the sense that she just doesn't understand chemistry and strictly notes down what he says)

So when the teacher was free, I chatted a bit with him and asked him about the topic on the side. I tried to recreate what I found out from university papers that I read on it and he showed me another example. I asked some questions, tried to do it myself and asked some hypothetical questions for different cases. In the end, I could solve even the more complex problems of that sort and was apparently the only one in class who understood the concept.


----------



## Outofmymind (Dec 9, 2016)

INFJ- I definitely learn best through research on my own time, away from other people. This sounds terrible, I'm really not antisocial. But in group work I find that people don't speak the same language as me- they seem to come to conclusions in much different ways than I do, and it just confuses me more.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pashler H., McDaniel M., Rohrer D., Bjork R. (2008). Learning styles: concepts and evidence. Psychol. Sci. Public Interest 9 105–119. 10.1111/j.1539-6053.2009.01038.x

Tldr: learning styles is bs

But for the sake of the thread
Entj
Visual


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

ENTP.

Self Taught, for fucking sure. No-one can teach me better than myself.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

@Thomas60

I thought so.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

INFJ- Visual and auditory.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Unknown type/

I have discovered through the years that I learn best when I'm working alone. At school, I also seem to be good at learning with people I have a relationship with, e.g. my brother or my cousin but - in genereal - I work better when I'm alone. Though I also love discussions about eventualities - for example when we have to interpret something.

When learning for a test or an exam, I tend to use odd mnemonics. I love thinking about a nexus with a word I have problems to remember with with something that is - most of the time - vaguely/not really related to it. Visuals are helpful as well - that's why I'm always the one who gets assigned to create the handouts at school - I always draw something because 1st: It looks way more interesting and 2nd: It helps me remembering it.

Another way for me to learn is to write everything down at first and then I act it out like I'm holding a speech in front of millions of people or like I'm a professor and I'm talking to my students - I also play the students or journalists and ask questions. Or I'm part of an interview or a politician and I'm debating something with an opponent of mine. It's quite funny and it is extremely helpful.


----------



## Rest (Dec 12, 2016)

INTP

My learning style preferences vary among different subjects and environments. To an extent in every subject, I value all styles. Visual, kinesthetic, auditory, etc. 

In regards to working alone or in groups: if I have a relatively solid grasp on a subject, I don't mind working alone. Means I can zoom through it. However, working with others provides people to bounce ideas off of when I'm unsure about something in an assignment. I'd rather ask a fellow student a question than the professor. 

I find group work _especially_ helpful for lab sessions. I don't like working alone because I value other opinions during set-ups, etc. I strongly prefer to have a competent, engaged lab partner. If I don't, I find myself a leader figure rather than a partner, and I'm not comfortable making decisions on my own. If I make mistakes, makes me feel like I'm dragging lab partners down with me, even if they've just sat there on their phone.

At my first university, no one had lab partners, but the dude next to me was a foreign exchange student, so his imperfect English skills made the chemistry instructions that much harder to understand. As a result, he looked to me for help, and I essentially became his lab partner the whole semester. It should have been the TAs' jobs to assist him, but they always had their share of other students to help, so they let our pseudo partnership slide. While I didn't mind helping him- wasn't gonna let him drown- I was no longer doing work only for me, but for another individual as well, which was nerve wracking. There was a pressure on every decision I made.

Overall, working in a group is preferred and beneficial to me, but a certain level of competency among all or most of the group members is key for me.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

diffusion 

You fall asleep on the textbook and hopefully you learn something.


----------



## Ms ISTJ (Nov 16, 2015)

ISTJ

I am very good at teaching myself. Give me a decent textbook and I'm ready to go. 

I tend not to be a very "hands-on" learner. For instance, if a science book tells me that a certain reaction takes place under circumstances, I don't feel the need to perform an experiment to see it myself. I would always hate having to do science experiments because I didn't see the point. Especially dissections... *shudders*


----------



## Liminal (Jul 18, 2016)

INFP

Visual and theoretical. Being presented with many possibilities to think through the why of the outcomes helps me understand it at its core and its complexity from different angles.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

ENTP

I learn best when discussing with a medium sized group (3-5 persons) and explaining concepts to them. For me, studying alone is extremely draining and does not get me far.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

INTJ. Visual. Hands-on learning is definitely what solidifies and reinforces, but if I don't first have a visual conceptualization of the hands-on stuff, I don't learn much.


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

intj
visual/audio
and i prefer self taught


----------



## Mossy (Dec 18, 2016)

INFP - Visual


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)

Vapour said:


> I'm curious about this...
> What's your enneagram and/or MBTI, and what type of learner are you?
> Hands on? experimenting? Learns better when with a group? One on one tutoring? Being self taught from books and/or internet? Etc?


*What's your enneagram and/or MBTI?*
-Enneagram: 8 MBTI: ENTJ

*What type of learner are you? *
Visual. I have to connect what I am learning to my grand vision and ambition or at the very least to my immediate goal.


----------



## Nico33 (Oct 10, 2016)

as an ISTJ: Auditory: 15%; Visual: 45%; Tactile: 40%


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

4w5, self paced learing, prefer text materials and direct expeirmentation. Despire any kind of video or audio, in person lecture, still photos are preferable to video. I dont learn linearly, so step by step vids drive me insane, need to be able to scan material, pick out pertinent pats and assemble key points into my own instructional. Putting the instrucitonal together is key to assimilating the material.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

4w5
INFJ
Mostly reading, highlighting and creating organized summarys.
I can only study while I'm alone. Other people kinda annoy me.
But I could say self tought since I was home schooled later on and almost never go to university and after the upcoming semester I'm gonna switch to home school again (multimedia style). It's offered at one university in my country.


----------



## flutterbee (Dec 11, 2016)

6w5, INFJ. 

I learned a long time ago that I literally cannot learn through reading a textbook. I am also a slow reader. I have difficulties comprehending what I read for the sake of education/learning. So funnily enough, I learn through doing my own research/studies (basically reading), by "search, find, discover, retain". I use the index, chapters, titles, bolded information, etc to zero in on the information I directly need, read it, synthesis it, and then if still confused, search for related information either in the same book or a different book or online. If I can grasp the essence of the information, I can usually retain further information underneath it. But first I have to know the biggest picture and underlining concept.

I collect textbooks not to read, but to use as reference materials as I do the same "search, find, discover, retain" by having extra resources at my disposal. By using textbooks as reference only then using my Ni and memory to draw experiences and other facts I've retained over time, I find I can connect the dots to get the bigger picture. It's the finer details that continue to kill me - which is why i'm not very good with History. I liked math and science. Couldn't memorize anything to save my life though.

I also learn through "observe then try" if it involves motion, or a skill. Instructional videos, or 'one on one' tutoring by someone for the motion/skill works best for me. Researching about it won't help me if it's physical in nature. lol.

My best grades have been my online courses, from where I teach myself at a pace that works for me. I lose interest so quickly when the professor reads off of their powerpoint slides for 3 hours. I don't mind lectures if I can pause them and rewind them... I prefer those over having to rely on books alone.


----------



## kf4wn (Apr 21, 2013)

Reading books, reading the internet and watching online documentaries / tutorials.


----------

